

Media burnout - villesundberg
https://www.scoopinion.com/blog/media-burnout

======
bsphil
Tough to take their call seriously with the "Find us on Facebook" plugin
directly to the right of their opening paragraph.

------
kobrako
"I want to be everywhere, with everyone, all the time. This is a sentiment of
the Internet era."

------
klashapp
Super nice...

